# The Omen



## macinblack (Mar 27, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'> </span> <span style="color: #6600CC"> </span> I'm watching the Omen ( the newer ) one and they had a black German Shepard in there as the "devil" - I was like!! WTH!!!







I know this is not a new movie - lol but just now watching it!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My kids told me I need to watch a scarey movie called the Hills have eyes, cuz they have two GSD in it. I don't where to find that. LOL!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Ahh, don't watch the hills have eyes, the two GSD's that are in it are beautiful but bad things happen to them, and you end up yelling at the owners in the movie because they just allow their dogs to run off and not pay any attention to them what so ever! well at least I ended up yelling at my tv, then turning to my two monsters and telling them "and that's why you guys need to listen to me". 

I haven't seen the Omen yet, is it pretty spooky?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I was so angry when I saw the GSDs run off and get hurt! Stupid owners...
The Hills Have Eyes is a disgusting and gory movie though. It scared me but only because it was so disturbing. I didn't like that movie at all.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I liked the original Omen. I hate it when they remake movies!
the actors were good and they had the right kind of dogs in it. 
it was almost believable. I have a nephew who reminds me of Damien lol


----------



## macinblack (Mar 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherAhh, don't watch the hills have eyes, the two GSD's that are in it are beautiful but bad things happen to them, and you end up yelling at the owners in the movie because they just allow their dogs to run off and not pay any attention to them what so ever! well at least I ended up yelling at my tv, then turning to my two monsters and telling them "and that's why you guys need to listen to me".
> 
> I haven't seen the Omen yet, is it pretty spooky?



No, I didn't think it was to scary persay - but the German Shepard that's in the movie def. makes an impression! (( Yes, i'm partial )) ...haha! He was great looking dog!!!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I loved the black GSD in the Omen! I thought his looks were very ominous and fitted the role perfectly. Plus I don't remember anything happening to him.


----------



## macinblack (Mar 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: OnyxenaI loved the black GSD in the Omen! I thought his looks were very ominous and fitted the role perfectly. Plus I don't remember anything happening to him.


You're right!! He did! No, nothing happned to him







I was like wow - Shepards ( yep, partial ) know how to make their presence known~!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WMy kids told me I need to watch a scarey movie called the Hills have eyes, cuz they have two GSD in it. I don't where to find that. LOL!!


That movie was disturbing....

The GSD's did their job well, protecting their family (I havent seen that movie in years, dont remember what eventually happened to the dogs though). I kept saying "Now thats a German Shepherd", lol.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My kids seemed disturbed about the movie well they like a good scare they are teenagers, I think she wants me to see the dog LOL!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherAhh, don't watch the hills have eyes, the two GSD's that are in it are beautiful but bad things happen to them, and you end up yelling at the owners in the movie because they just allow their dogs to run off and not pay any attention to them what so ever! well at least I ended up yelling at my tv, then turning to my two monsters and telling them "and that's why you guys need to listen to me".


Goodness, I absolutely HATED that movie. I'm big on horror movies, got excited when I saw the two GSDs (Beauty and Beast







), and ended up screaming at the TV more than once, too.

In that movie, at least, people are so STUPID and UNGRATEFUL. The part at the end really killed me.


----------

